# Starting a business in Florence



## trauldude (Dec 17, 2013)

Hello and thank you for your responses in advance,

I am wanting to start a business in Florence and have no idea where to start. I wouldn't need a store or a business front. It would be a mobile business proving services at popular tourist destinations. Is there a street vending permit I can apply for? Do I need a business in Italy to apple for the permit, if one exists. How do all the other street vendor do it? Some of them look very unofficial. Any help in the right direction would be awesome.

Best,
Nathan


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

First of all, what type of services? For some you would need a special license over and above those required to operate any other business. For example, I don't believe "just anyone" can work as a tour guide...

Either way, I assure you that you cannot simply open up a booth without quite a bit of hassle.


----------



## trauldude (Dec 17, 2013)

No not anything like a tour guide. I want a mobile photography stand. Taking and printing pictures on the spot of tourist with the beauty that is Florence.


----------



## mrbilltennis (Jan 20, 2014)

Good Idea! Low overhead and equipment costs! Talk to the Italian Consolate office to get you started. At least they will know in which direction to point you. Also, they have a chamber of commerce in the city too. emal them. or talk to your local chamber of commerce and they will help too. Florence is my favorite city too. I'm trying to move there as well. Good luck! Bill


----------



## mrbilltennis (Jan 20, 2014)

One more thing... If you need a business partner that would help reduce the costs of getting started, not to mention rent and other living expenses let me know and we can talk about it. Bill


----------



## DCBCR1 (Feb 3, 2014)

Good luck to you both I have a business over here in Lake Como and it can be!!!!! lol there are a lot of things you should find out as I have been here for a few years and still find something out every week.

Dave


----------

